# Incredibile disastro Barcellona. Sconfitti 4-1 contro il Celta Vigo.



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2015)

Incredibile ma vero, la squadra che fino a 4 mesi sembrava una squadra di marziani, in questa stagione sembra essere tornata sulla terra. 

Dopo la pesante sconfitta per 4-0 contro l'Athletic Bilbao in supercoppa di Spagna, è arrivato un altro poker. Questa volta è il Celta Vigo a infliggere 4 gol al Barca.


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2015)

Troppi infortuni e rosa troppo corta , mercato bloccato e pique è un pippone vero .


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2015)

Pique è davvero una roba oscena.


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pique è davvero una roba oscena.



Lo dico da sempre che a Barcellona sono tutti sopravvalutati. Tutti quei giocatori canterani che giocano a memoria, fuori da quel contesto valgono molto meno. Ovviamente eccezione per fuoriclasse veri: Messi e Iniesta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2015)

É solo un incidente di percorso come già é capitato negli anni precedenti. Alla prossima torneranno a vincere.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> É solo un incidente di percorso come già é capitato negli anni precedenti. Alla prossima torneranno a vincere.



chiaro, stiamo parlando del Barcelona, lotteranno fino alla fine per lo scudetto


----------



## juventino (23 Settembre 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Troppi infortuni e rosa troppo corta , mercato bloccato e pique è un pippone vero .



Perfetto. Quest'anno poi non è la prima volta che cannano di brutto.


----------



## Snake (23 Settembre 2015)

questi han fatto il triplete pochi mesi fa e già hanno vinto un fottio di trofei in passato, mi domando che stimoli possano avere considerando che son sempre gli stessi. Non sono mica un caso tutte ste figuracce.

Per chi si lamenta di Diegone vorrei che si guardasse cosa sta combinando il crucco in questo inizio di stagione.


----------



## juventino (24 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Per chi si lamenta di Diegone vorrei che si guardasse cosa sta combinando il crucco in questo inizio di stagione.



Secondo me è un portiere clamorosamente sopravvalutato Ter Stegen. Così come il suo collega Trapp in quel di Parigi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Settembre 2015)

Se fosse successo in Italia avremmo detto che la qualità del campionato è scarsa..


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lo dico da sempre che a Barcellona sono tutti sopravvalutati. Tutti quei giocatori canterani che giocano a memoria, fuori da quel contesto valgono molto meno. Ovviamente eccezione per fuoriclasse veri: Messi e Iniesta.



Messi è un super fuoriclasse ma anche lui di fatto è un canterano e sono stracerto che anche lui, fuori da quel contesto, renderebbe la metà...
Io da sempre sostegno che CR7 (e forse pure Ibra) sono più decisivi come calciatori, perché hanno dimostrato il loro valore ovunque..Messi ad oggi è un alieno in un contesto per lui perfetto..avrei voluto vederlo andare in premier o venire in italia per verificare se è davvero in grado di segnare 40 gol ovunque...


----------



## smallball (24 Settembre 2015)

ho visto la partita,sono stati palesemente surclassati,pazzesco


----------



## pazzomania (24 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Messi è un super fuoriclasse ma anche lui di fatto è un canterano e sono stracerto che anche lui, fuori da quel contesto, renderebbe la metà...
> Io da sempre sostegno che CR7 (e forse pure Ibra) sono più decisivi come calciatori, perché hanno dimostrato il loro valore ovunque..Messi ad oggi è un alieno in un contesto per lui perfetto..avrei voluto vederlo andare in premier o venire in italia per verificare se è davvero in grado di segnare 40 gol ovunque...



Messi? In Italia ne fa davvero 40 all' anno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Messi è un super fuoriclasse ma anche lui di fatto è un canterano e sono stracerto che anche lui, fuori da quel contesto, renderebbe la metà...
> *Io da sempre sostegno che CR7 (e forse pure Ibra) sono più decisivi come calciatori, perché hanno dimostrato il loro valore ovunque..Messi ad oggi è un alieno in un contesto per lui perfetto..avrei voluto vederlo andare in premier o venire in italia per verificare se è davvero in grado di segnare 40 gol ovunque...*


Tutto giusto, peccato che in Italia ne fa 20 Toni, quindi non vedo perché non ne dovrebbe fare 40 Messi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto, peccato che in Italia ne fa 20 Toni, quindi non vedo perché non ne dovrebbe fare 40 Messi.



Dipende da come si ambienta...è pieno di esempi di giocatori che facevano furore in un campionato poi cambiano e fanno ridere..
Messi senza dubbio FAREBBE LA DIFFERENZA, però non è detto che replicherebbe certi livelli che raggiunge al Barca mentre CR7 dal passaggio Manchester - Real è perfino migliorato..Ibra è costantissimo..

Magari messi va in premier e fa 50 gol e mi contraddice, ok..ma finché non lo vediamo non possiamo saperlo..

Sia chiaro, l'argentino ha già dimostrato tutto e non deve certo rendere conto a nessuno però *a me *piacerebbe vederlo fuori dal Barca per giudicarlo meglio..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dipende da come si ambienta...è pieno di esempi di giocatori che facevano furore in un campionato poi cambiano e fanno ridere..
> Messi senza dubbio FAREBBE LA DIFFERENZA, però non è detto che replicherebbe certi livelli che raggiunge al Barca mentre CR7 dal passaggio Manchester - Real è perfino migliorato..Ibra è costantissimo..
> 
> Magari messi va in premier e fa 50 gol e mi contraddice, ok..ma finché non lo vediamo non possiamo saperlo..
> ...


Discorso giusto, però questo implica che nemmeno voi possiate dire che Messi ne farebbe sicuramente meno.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Settembre 2015)

Il prezzo del triplete lo pagano anche loro, questo sarà un anno magro


----------



## BB7 (24 Settembre 2015)

LA LOGICA


"Messi in Italia segnerebbe di meno" ----> vince la Champions millanta volte ---> segna a tutte le MIGLIORI squadre ( =difese ) del MONDO.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Settembre 2015)

Vediamo se Benitez riesce a perdere lo scudetto anche così.


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Settembre 2015)

La schedina ho perso per colpa del Barcellona  
Luis Enrique


----------



## davoreb (24 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dipende da come si ambienta...è pieno di esempi di giocatori che facevano furore in un campionato poi cambiano e fanno ridere..
> Messi senza dubbio FAREBBE LA DIFFERENZA, però non è detto che replicherebbe certi livelli che raggiunge al Barca mentre CR7 dal passaggio Manchester - Real è perfino migliorato..Ibra è costantissimo..
> 
> Magari messi va in premier e fa 50 gol e mi contraddice, ok..ma finché non lo vediamo non possiamo saperlo..
> ...



Anche a me piacerebbe vederlo in Italia preferibilmente in una squadra di Milano a righe rossonere. 

Per me in Italia a 30 goals ci arriva facile facile e mettendolo anche nella Fiorentina o nella Samp questa diventa automaticamente la prima candidata allo scudetto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2015)

BB7 ha scritto:


> LA LOGICA
> 
> 
> "Messi in Italia segnerebbe di meno" ----> vince la Champions millanta volte ---> segna a tutte le MIGLIORI squadre ( =difese ) del MONDO.


Tra l'altro... Messi ha messo a dormire da solo il Bayern Monaco l'anno scorso, eh ma in Italia non fa gli stessi goal... ne fa 10 soltanto col Carpi.


----------



## Snake (24 Settembre 2015)

comunque Ibra al Barca ha reso la metà che altrove, il contesto perfetto per Messi non è tanto perfetto per altri campioni, la fate troppo facile e banale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro... Messi ha messo a dormire da solo il Bayern Monaco l'anno scorso, eh ma in Italia non fa gli stessi goal... ne fa 10 soltanto col Carpi.



Giusto. Stessa cosa Cristiano.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> comunque Ibra al Barca ha reso la metà che altrove, il contesto perfetto per Messi non è tanto perfetto per altri campioni, la fate troppo facile e banale.



se giocano per messi non possono giocare anche per ibra, o ibra si mette a disposizione di messi o fallisce e questo vale per tutti i giocatori del barca, messi è un campione ma all interno del contesto barca diventa il fenomeno che vediamo perché giocano tutti per lui e secondo il suo stile di gioco, non si alza mai la palla dialoga coi vari iniesta rakitic neymar suarez, voglio vederlo alla Samp che dialoga con ivan Soriano palombo e Eder se è la stessa cosa, ovvio che farà la differenza ma perché è anche ovvio che segnerà meno, le difese spagnole mi risultano meno forti di quelle italiane e se il Barcellona fabbrica almeno 30 40 occasioni a partita giocando alla Samp ne hai 4 o 5 e magari ti servono crossando dal fondo e non dialogando col tiki tata e coi passaggi nello stretto come piace a lui, la dimostrazione si ha quando gioca con largentina, è scontato che sia così, basta vedere le partite e capire un po di calcio per accorgersene..


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro... Messi ha messo a dormire da solo il Bayern Monaco l'anno scorso, eh ma in Italia non fa gli stessi goal... ne fa 10 soltanto col Carpi.



da solo?? e gli altri 10 che giocavano con lui erano delle pippe clamorose giusto?? se vince la partite da solo come dici tu perché non me lo fa vedere con largentina, non dico che deve vincere per forza una coppa con la propria nazionale ma quando parlo di essere decisivo non mi riferisco a fare gol contro l Iraq al 90esimo dopo una partita giocata malissimo o a fare il fenomeno contro una Nigeria qualsiasi nei gironi facendo gol su punizione, lui deve farmi vedere che un fenomeno ai quarti o in semifinale giocando contro il Brasile la Francia la Spagna un avversario di quel livello li, poi può anche perdere la partita perché la sua nazionale non è alla sua altezza, ma lui deve fare vedere di essere superiore agli altri, invece non mi pare che faccia molto di più di un Aguero o di un higuain quando gioca con loro..


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è anche ovvio che segnerà meno,* le difese spagnole mi risultano meno forti di quelle italiane *e se il Barcellona fabbrica almeno 30 40 occasioni a partita giocando alla Samp ne hai 4 o 5 e magari ti servono crossando dal fondo e non dialogando col tiki tata e coi passaggi nello stretto come piace a lui, la dimostrazione si ha quando gioca con largentina, è scontato che sia così, basta vedere le partite e capire un po di calcio per accorgersene..



Più che altro è un modo di giocare diverso..in italia nessuna squadra va in campo con lo scopo di fare sempre una goleada come fanno in spagna..infatti quante volte è mai capitato che chi vince il campionato italiano abbia segnato più di 80 gol?..in spagna è regolare per Barca e Real segnare un centinaio di gol a campionato..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> da solo?? e gli altri 10 che giocavano con lui erano delle pippe clamorose giusto?? se vince la partite da solo come dici tu perché non me lo fa vedere con largentina, non dico che deve vincere per forza una coppa con la propria nazionale ma quando parlo di essere decisivo non mi riferisco a fare gol contro l Iraq al 90esimo dopo una partita giocata malissimo o a fare il fenomeno contro una Nigeria qualsiasi nei gironi facendo gol su punizione, lui deve farmi vedere che un fenomeno ai quarti o in semifinale giocando contro il Brasile la Francia la Spagna un avversario di quel livello li, poi può anche perdere la partita perché la sua nazionale non è alla sua altezza, ma lui deve fare vedere di essere superiore agli altri, invece non mi pare che faccia molto di più di un Aguero o di un higuain quando gioca con loro..


Rimangio quello che ho detto, pardon, ho fatto una scelta infelice, anche perché sono il primo a ritenere che il Barcellona tutto abbia annichilito il Bayern. Intendevo dire, piuttosto, che Messi ha seminato il panico nella difesa tedesca, ha messo a dormire Boateng, ha fatto un pallonetto a Neuer, il discorso non era sull'aver vinto la partita da solo o meno, mi sono espresso male, ma era sul fatto che Messi ha fatto vedere grandi cose contro le più grandi squadre del pianeta, quindi la si pianti con la storiella che in serie A sarebbe quasi un giocatore normale. Se Messi semina distruzione contro il Barcellona e contro la Juventus, in serie A, quando becca Carpi, Empoli e Frosinone fa almeno 10 goal solo con queste tre.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> le difese spagnole mi risultano meno forti di quelle italiane e se il Barcellona fabbrica almeno 30 40 occasioni a partita giocando alla Samp ne hai 4 o 5 e magari ti servono crossando dal fondo e non dialogando col tiki tata e coi passaggi nello stretto come piace a lui, la dimostrazione si ha quando gioca con largentina, è scontato che sia così, basta vedere le partite e capire un po di calcio per accorgersene..


Questo è un luogo comune bello e buono.

Juventus 24 Barcellona 21
Roma 31 Real Madrid 38
Lazio 38 Atletico Madrid 29
Fiorentina 46 Valencia 32
Napoli 54 Siviglia 45
Genoa 47 Villareal 37
Sampdoria 42 Athletic Bilbao 41
Inter 48 Celta Vigo 44
Torino 45 Malaga 48
Milan 50 Espanyol 51
Palermo 55 Rayo Vallecano 68 
Sassuolo 57 Real Sociedad 51
Verona 65 Elche 62
Chievo 41 Levante 67
Empoli 52 Getafe 64
Udinese 56 Deportivo 60
Atalanta 57 Granada 64
Cagliari 68 Eibar 55
Cesena 73 Almeria 64
Parma 75 Cordoba 68
Serie A 1024 Primera Division 1009​
Un campionato normalissimo, come il nostro, se certi risultati sono tennistici è grazie alla qualità infinita di Real e Barcellona, non perché tutta la Spagna è scarsa, sono Barcellona e Real ad essere forti, non gli altri ad essere scarsi, è diverso. 
Stesso discorso con la classifica cannonieri, tolti Messi e Ronaldo, l'anno scorso, il resto della classifica era uguale spiccicata alla nostra.


----------



## Snake (25 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se giocano per messi non possono giocare anche per ibra, o ibra si mette a disposizione di messi o fallisce e questo vale per tutti i giocatori del barca, messi è un campione ma all interno del contesto barca diventa il fenomeno che vediamo perché giocano tutti per lui e secondo il suo stile di gioco, non si alza mai la palla dialoga coi vari iniesta rakitic neymar suarez, voglio vederlo alla Samp che dialoga con ivan Soriano palombo e Eder se è la stessa cosa, ovvio che farà la differenza ma perché è anche ovvio che segnerà meno, le difese spagnole mi risultano meno forti di quelle italiane e se il Barcellona fabbrica almeno 30 40 occasioni a partita giocando alla Samp ne hai 4 o 5 e magari ti servono crossando dal fondo e non dialogando col tiki tata e coi passaggi nello stretto come piace a lui, la dimostrazione si ha quando gioca con largentina, è scontato che sia così, basta vedere le partite e capire un po di calcio per accorgersene..



ma che discorsi fai, tutto sto papiro te lo potevi pure risparmiare, stai parlando del nulla, da che mondo è mondo i giocatori più forti hanno sempre giocato nelle squadre più forti a parte Maradona che è un caso a sè stante, con Soriano Palombo ed Eder non sarebbe la stessa cosa, è arrivato capitan ovvio 

P.S. a proposito di guardare partite, cosa che io faccio ogni settimana col Barca te non ne ho idea, ecco, guardati dove e come ha giocato l'altro giorno col Levante, tutti giocano per lui si, mi sa che è esattamente il contrario.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma che discorsi fai, tutto sto papiro te lo potevi pure risparmiare, stai parlando del nulla, da che mondo è mondo i giocatori più forti hanno sempre giocato nelle squadre più forti a parte Maradona che è un caso a sè stante, con Soriano Palombo ed Eder non sarebbe la stessa cosa, è arrivato capitan ovvio
> 
> P.S. a proposito di guardare partite, cosa che io faccio ogni settimana col Barca te non ne ho idea, ecco, guardati dove e come ha giocato l'altro giorno col Levante, tutti giocano per lui si, mi sa che è esattamente il contrario.



quando non giocano per lui si hanno i risultati che stiamo vedendo, è semplice, non sto dicendo che Messi è scarso, te la faccio breve messi è un campione che all interno del Barcellona diventa un fenomeno (non è questione di giocare con gente forte o meno ma di giocare con gente che pratica il suo stile di gioco, al real alo united al city non si gioca così eppure ci sono campioni anche li)


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo è un luogo comune bello e buono.
> 
> Juventus 24 Barcellona 21
> Roma 31 Real Madrid 38
> ...



Non c'entrano i dati, come diceva milanforever praticano un tipo di gioco diverso tutte le squadre, è un campionato dove attaccanti cone Jonathas pabon Ricardo oliveira (giocatori che in italia hanno fallito)e potrei andare avanti riescono a far gol con continuità perche incontri squadre meno catenacciare che se la giocano a viso aperto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Non c'entrano i dati, come diceva milanforever praticano un tipo di gioco diverso tutte le squadre, è un campionato dove attaccanti cone Jonathas pabon Ricardo oliveira (giocatori che in italia hanno fallito)e potrei andare avanti riescono a far gol con continuità perche incontri squadre meno catenacciare che se la giocano a viso aperto


Se è per questo l'Italia è il campionato dove ultra trentacinquenni come Maccarone, Klose, Di Natale e Toni vanno ancora in doppia cifra. Al di là della discrezionalità dei nostri pareri ci sono dati incontrovertibili, che sì, c'entrano eccome, quindi che in Spagna si pratichi un calcio più "semplice" è una cavolata. Senza considerare che il ranking parla chiaro, con un campionato che ci da più di 20 punti avanti. Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Siamo seri, dai.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quando non giocano per lui si hanno i risultati che stiamo vedendo, è semplice, non sto dicendo che Messi è scarso, te la faccio breve messi è un campione che all interno del Barcellona diventa un fenomeno (non è questione di giocare con gente forte o meno ma di giocare con gente che pratica il suo stile di gioco, al real alo united al city non si gioca così eppure ci sono campioni anche li)


Ah quindi Messi essenzialmente è uno dei tanti dato che è soltanto un campione.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se è per questo l'Italia è il campionato dove ultra trentacinquenni come Maccarone, Klose, Di Natale e Toni vanno ancora in doppia cifra. Al di là della discrezionalità dei nostri pareri ci sono dati incontrovertibili, che sì, c'entrano eccome, quindi che in Spagna si pratichi un calcio più "semplice" è una cavolata. Senza considerare che il ranking parla chiaro, con un campionato che ci da più di 20 punti avanti. Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Siamo seri, dai.



e secondo me in Spagna farebbero male, è questione di caratteristiche, la spiccano gli attaccanti rapidi e veloci, bravi negli spazi larghi, da noi i centravanti vecchio stile pure avanti con le età


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah quindi Messi essenzialmente è uno dei tanti dato che è soltanto un campione.



un gradino sotto CR7, vorrei vederlo in un altro tipo di squadra fuori dal contesto barcellona..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e secondo me in Spagna farebbero male, è questione di caratteristiche, la spiccano gli attaccanti rapidi e veloci, bravi negli spazi larghi, da noi i centravanti vecchio stile pure avanti con le età


Eheh... ma un conto è parlare di un calcio differente e di caratteristiche differenti tra campionati, cosa vera, un conto è contestare la qualità di un campionato e quindi dire che Messi sarebbe un calciatore normale da noi. Sono due discorsi completamente diversi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> un gradino sotto CR7, vorrei vederlo in un altro tipo di squadra fuori dal contesto barcellona..


Non mi hai risposto, Messi è uno dei tanti? È un fuoriclasse o non vale più di campioni come Aguero, Bale, Muller, Hazard ecc?


----------



## Snake (25 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quando non giocano per lui si hanno i risultati che stiamo vedendo, è semplice, non sto dicendo che Messi è scarso, te la faccio breve messi è un campione che all interno del Barcellona diventa un fenomeno (non è questione di giocare con gente forte o meno ma di giocare con gente che pratica il suo stile di gioco, al real alo united al city non si gioca così eppure ci sono campioni anche li)



ma tu seriamente non sai quello che dici


----------



## Snake (25 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> un gradino sotto CR7, vorrei vederlo in un altro tipo di squadra fuori dal contesto barcellona..



vedi qual è la cosa buffa, che preferisci Cristiano, un giocatore che è realmente esaltato dal contesto di squadra, basterebbe vedere la tipologia dei gol che segna e l'impatto inesistente che ha sulla partita quando non la mette dentro, è questo che io trovo grottesco, è incoerenza alla stato puro.


----------



## Snake (25 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Non c'entrano i dati, come diceva milanforever praticano un tipo di gioco diverso tutte le squadre, è un campionato dove attaccanti cone Jonathas pabon Ricardo oliveira (giocatori che in italia hanno fallito)e potrei andare avanti riescono a far gol con continuità perche incontri squadre meno catenacciare che se la giocano a viso aperto



quelli che però in Italia facevano i fenomeni e in Spagna non l'hanno mai vista fai finta di non ricordarli vero?


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eheh... ma un conto è parlare di un calcio differente e di caratteristiche differenti tra campionati, cosa vera, un conto è contestare la qualità di un campionato e quindi dire che Messi sarebbe un calciatore normale da noi. Sono due discorsi completamente diversi.



messi non mi sembra un attaccante d area con fisicità..


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> quelli che però in Italia facevano i fenomeni e in Spagna non l'hanno mai vista fai finta di non ricordarli vero?



hi detto che è questione di caratteristiche, uno che ha tecnica e velocità è più adatto al calcio spagnolo che a quello italiano


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eheh... ma un conto è parlare di un calcio differente e di caratteristiche differenti tra campionati, cosa vera, un conto è contestare la qualità di un campionato e quindi dire che Messi sarebbe un calciatore normale da noi. Sono due discorsi completamente diversi.



normale?? sarebbe un fenomeno anche da noi ma senza fare 40-50 gol a campionato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> messi non mi sembra un attaccante d area con fisicità..





Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> normale?? sarebbe un fenomeno anche da noi ma senza fare 40-50 gol a campionato


Toni l'anno scorso ha segnato un goal al Cesena in velocità, saltando due uomini, questo pensi che Messi non sia in grado di farlo anche meglio? Tevez è partito da metà campo col Parma saltando mezza squadra e buttandola dentro, questo pensi che Messi non sia in grado di farlo anche meglio? Non è che in Italia i giocatori di movimento non segnano, chiedi a Dybala l'anno scorso o a Menez che ha spaccato letteralmente le partite da noi... oppure Messi non sarebbe capace di fare quello che faceva Jeremy Menez?


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non mi hai risposto, Messi è uno dei tanti? È un fuoriclasse o non vale più di campioni come Aguero, Bale, Muller, Hazard ecc?



vale assolutamente di più di questi, questi non gli possono nemmeno allacciare gli scarpini, il mio era un discorso diverso, per me avrebbe un rendimento inferiore in Italia, non superiore, fine, stop, punto..


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Toni l'anno scorso ha segnato un goal al Cesena in velocità, saltando due uomini, questo pensi che Messi non sia in grado di farlo anche meglio? Tevez è partito da metà campo col Parma saltando mezza squadra e buttandola dentro, questo pensi che Messi non sia in grado di farlo anche meglio? Non è che in Italia i giocatori di movimento non segnano, chiedi a Dybala l'anno scorso o a Menez che ha spaccato letteralmente le partite da noi... oppure Messi non sarebbe capace di fare quello che faceva Jeremy Menez?



e chi ha detto questo?? mica ho detto che mi si diventa Meggiorini se gioca in Italia, per me non fa 40 gol..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> vale assolutamente di più di questi, questi non gli possono nemmeno allacciare gli scarpini, il mio era un discorso diverso, per me avrebbe un rendimento inferiore in Italia, non superiore, fine, stop, punto..


Mi sta bene, no perché prima hai detto che il Barcellona lo rende un fenomeno quando lui è soltanto un campione. Sul fatto che non avrebbe lo stesso rendimento da noi ti ho già spiegato perché non è vero quindi non mi ripeto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi sta bene, no perché prima hai detto che il Barcellona lo rende un fenomeno quando lui è soltanto un campione. Sul fatto che non avrebbe lo stesso rendimento da noi ti ho già spiegato perché non è vero quindi non mi ripeto.



diciamo cosi..il bwrca lo rende un fenomeno del calcio di tutti i tempi mentre lui è solo un fenomeno del calcio attuale, questa è una mia personale opinione


----------



## Snake (25 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> hi detto che è questione di caratteristiche, uno che ha tecnica e velocità è più adatto al calcio spagnolo che a quello italiano



infatti Tavano e Di Vaio hanno fatto i fenomeni in Spagna, Cerci non ne parliamo. Cosa sono questi? Paracarri?


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> infatti Tavano e Di Vaio hanno fatto i fenomeni in Spagna, Cerci non ne parliamo. Cosa sono questi? Paracarri?



Tavano non è che in italia abbia fatto granchè, di vaio in Spagna non ha fatto malissimo..Cerci fa bene solo al toro


----------



## Snake (25 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Tavano non è che in italia abbia fatto granchè, di vaio in Spagna non ha fatto malissimo..Cerci fa bene solo al toro



Tavano in due stagioni prima di andare in liga segnò quasi 40 gol, ma che dici. Di Vaio in spagna non ha fatto malissimo? doveva BENISSIMO secondo i tuoi ragionamenti.


----------



## davoreb (25 Settembre 2015)

Per me se metti Messi a giocare con Eder e Soriano la Samp vince lo scudetto. Magari non farà 40 goals ma più di trenta penso di si.

In Spagna il livello purtroppo è più alto e non più basso, basta vedere Bacca che viene qua e si vede che è una punta di altissimo livello e giocava nella 4-5 squadra di Spagna.

Real, Barca ed ora anche l'Atletico per me vincerebbero lo scudetto tranquillamente e l'unica squadra che se la poteva giocare era la Juve.

Anche a me piacerebbe vedere Messi fuori dal contesto Barca come sarebbe stato bello vedere Del Piero e Totti fuori dai loro contesti ma quando la Juve vinceva scudetti e arrivava in finale di Champions c'erano Zidane e Nedved che si prendevano la scena (con Del Piero che li guardava vincere i palloni d'oro) mentre nel Barca alla fine arrivano nuovi campioni ma è sempre Messi il più forte e decisivo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Tavano in due stagioni prima di andare in liga segnò quasi 40 gol, ma che dici. Di Vaio in spagna non ha fatto malissimo? doveva BENISSIMO secondo i tuoi ragionamenti.



di vaio mica è un attaccante tecnico tipo Aguero o neymar, e poi ha fatto comunque 11 gol in una stagione, Tavano ha fallito al Valencia, probabilmente se andava a giocare all Almeria o all osasuna una avrebbe avuto lo stesso tipo di rendimento che ha avuto in italia, poi il calcio non è mica una materia scientifica dove tutto può essere spiegato..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> diciamo cosi..il bwrca lo rende un fenomeno del calcio di tutti i tempi mentre lui è solo un fenomeno del calcio attuale, questa è una mia personale opinione


Non sono d'accordo, Messi è il più grande, a prescindere dal club, non dico il migliore in assoluto perché per un fatto di principio non faccio classifiche ma sicuramente non c'è nessuno migliore di lui, al massimo sono al suo livello.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, Messi è il più grande, a prescindere dal club, non dico il migliore in assoluto perché per un fatto di principio non faccio classifiche ma sicuramente non c'è nessuno migliore di lui, al massimo sono al suo livello.



ho detto che è una mia personale opinione, rispetto naturalmente anche la tua


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> di vaio mica è un attaccante tecnico tipo Aguero o neymar, e poi ha fatto comunque 11 gol in una stagione, Tavano ha fallito al Valencia, probabilmente se andava a giocare all Almeria o all osasuna una avrebbe avuto lo stesso tipo di rendimento che ha avuto in italia, poi il calcio non è mica una materia scientifica dove tutto può essere spiegato..


Quello che vuoi, le prove che Di Vaio, Tavano e altri abbiano fallito servono per dimostrare che quello spagnolo non è di qualità inferiore, nella maniera più assoluta, inoltre ci sono dati incontrovertibili come gli ultimi campioni d'Europa o gli ultimi campioni di Europa League, oltre al ranking, quindi niente, toppi clamorosamente se pensi che la Spagna abbia meno qualità dell'Italia, sappilo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quello che vuoi, le prove che Di Vaio, Tavano e altri abbiano fallito servono per dimostrare che quello spagnolo non è di qualità inferiore, nella maniera più assoluta, inoltre ci sono dati incontrovertibili come gli ultimi campioni d'Europa o gli ultimi campioni di Europa League, oltre al ranking, quindi niente, toppi clamorosamente se pensi che la Spagna abbia meno qualità dell'Italia, sappilo.



Non mi hai ascoltato bene, non ho detto che è di qualità inferiore, anzi è superiore tecnicamente al nostro ma le difese giocano più aperte, si predilige un tipo di calcio diverso, si è più portati a giocare (tranne l atL etico madrid che pare una squadra italiana) , in Italia il gioco è spezzettato, si vedono squadre che giocano con la difesa a 5, che la mettono sull agonismo, le partite spesso vengono sbloccate da calci piazzati e gli episodi fanno la differenza..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Non mi hai ascoltato bene, non ho detto che è di qualità inferiore, anzi è superiore tecnicamente al nostro ma le difese giocano più aperte, si predilige un tipo di calcio diverso, si è più portati a giocare (tranne l atL etico madrid che pare una squadra italiana) , in Italia il gioco è spezzettato, si vedono squadre che giocano con la difesa a 5, che la mettono sull agonismo, le partite spesso vengono sbloccate da calci piazzati e gli episodi fanno la differenza..


Benissimo, ciò non toglie che Messi sarebbe devastante lo stesso.


----------



## pennyhill (25 Settembre 2015)

Berizzo allievo di Bielsa.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Benissimo, ciò non toglie che Messi sarebbe devastante lo stesso.



Ma per me sognerebbe meno, non credo che uno come aspas in italia sarebbe così devastante, non credo che in italia ci siano difese anche tra le squadre più grandi He giochino così alte e concedono tanto spazio alle spalle, una c era l'anno scorso guarda caso era allenata da uno spagnolo e sto parlando del Napoli di benitez


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Ma per me sognerebbe meno, non credo che uno come aspas in italia sarebbe così devastante, non credo che in italia ci siano difese anche tra le squadre più grandi He giochino così alte e concedono tanto spazio alle spalle, una c era l'anno scorso guarda caso era allenata da uno spagnolo e sto parlando del Napoli di benitez


E intanto il campionato ha subito complessivamente meno goal e praticamente tutta la prima metà di classifica ha subito meno goal della nostra metà di classifica. Giocano un calcio migliore, più bello e subiscono di meno ma noi siamo catenacciari incalliti.


----------



## Snake (25 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> di vaio mica è un attaccante tecnico tipo Aguero o neymar, e poi ha fatto comunque 11 gol in una stagione, Tavano ha fallito al Valencia, probabilmente se andava a giocare all Almeria o all osasuna una avrebbe avuto lo stesso tipo di rendimento che ha avuto in italia, poi il calcio non è mica una materia scientifica dove tutto può essere spiegato..



è una materia scientifica solo quando porti gli esempi di Ricardo Oliveira e Pabon per rafforzare le tue teorie vero? 

Di Vaio non era tecnico? Ma tu ce l'hai vagamente presente come giocatore?


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E intanto il campionato ha subito complessivamente meno goal e praticamente tutta la prima metà di classifica ha subito meno goal della nostra metà di classifica. Giocano un calcio migliore, più bello e subiscono di meno ma noi siamo catenacciari incalliti.



Certo perché a furia di difenderti, il gol poi lo prendi comunque, in maniera diversa ma lo prendi, in Italia prendere gol in contropiede sembra che sia un reato e se questo capita a una squadra subito si chiede la testa dell allenatore, ne vengono fuori brutte partite prive di contenuti tecnici importanti, come si dice la miglior difesa è l'attacco ma da noi prevale sempre la mentalità sbagliata che non ci porterà mai a crescere


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> è una materia scientifica solo quando porti gli esempi di Ricardo Oliveira e Pabon per rafforzare le tue teorie vero?
> 
> Di Vaio non era tecnico? Ma tu ce l'hai vagamente presente come giocatore?



Certo che c'è l ho presente, un attaccante moderno che sapeva fare un po di tutto, ma mica era un fenomeno nell uno contro uno o saltava l uomo con una finta lasciandolo sul posto, aveva caratteristiche diverse, non parliamo di u giocatore brevilineo tecnico e rapido..


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Settembre 2015)

Rispetto la tua opinione [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION], ma secondo me l'hai fatta fuori dal vaso. 
Affermare che tutto il Barcellona giochi per Messi è un eresia. Qua l'opinione personale non c'entra assolutamente nulla. Si parla di dati chiari, di partite, di come gioca il Barcellona e via dicendo. E' l'esatto contrario. E' proprio Lionel Messi che gioca per tutto il Barca e non il contrario. Ora ti do' le prove, che sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.

Partiamo da Iniesta: Grandissimo centrocampista, favoloso e tutto quello che vuoi. Vale un unghia di Leo. Se tu guardi il numero degli assist a fine stagione, noterai che Leo fa il triplo degli assist in più rispetto a Iniesta. Non mi credi? Ti riporto i dati. Non parliamo dei gol, sarebbe come sparare sulla croce rossa. Per assurdo gioca di più Leo per la squadra che Iniesta. Ma diciamolo chiaro, Messi è il calciatore che gioca più per la squadra di tutti. Pure più del portiere. 

Altro dato inconfutabile. Stagione 2013/2014. Leo passa tutta la stagione con problemi fisici, è sottotono, non sembra più lui. I giornali dicono che "Cammina in campo, ormai è a fine ciclo. E' un calciatore finito" etc. Risultato? Il Barcellona non vince niente. NIENTE. Zero titoli. l'Argentina nonostante un Messi non in forma va comunque in finale del mondiale, grazie anche ai gol di Messi, che gioca un mondiale sotto le sue potenzialità, ma schifo non fa.

Ora arriva il punto cruciale. Stagione 2014/2015. Messi torna ai suoi livelli, quelli di sempre, nessun grave infortunio e via dicendo. 
Il Barcellona fa il triplete. Ora tu potrai dirmi che è una coincidenza, ma non è affatto cosi. Ti basta vedere come diavolo giocava Leo e come cambia il Barca in base allo stato di forma del FENOMENO Argentino. 
Messi ha fatto coppia con: Ibra, Eto, Henry, Ronaldinho non i primi 4 scappati di casa e il faro, quello che giocava meglio, che risultava il più forte era sempre e solo lui. Cambiano i compagni, cambia il Barcellona, lo stile di gioco etc. Ma lui è sempre li. E' sempre l numero 1. Affermare che il barca gioca per lui equivale a bestemmiare. Non è cosi, è il contrario. Basta vedere le partite del Barcellona. Quelli passano sempre la palla a Leo perché Messi inventa sempre qualcosa. Il Barcellona senza Messi non avrebbe vinto tutti quei trofei stanne certo.

Io son sicuro che se Messi iniziasse a giocare nella Samp, la squadra di Genova vincerebbe in automatico il campionato. Son sicuro che farebbe pure 40 gol anche da noi. Ma sono anche ben sicuro che uno come Eder con Messi come compagno farebbe minimo 20 gol in questo campionato. La Sampdoria è una squadra complessivamente scarsa, ma quando a servirti hai uno come Messi, che la palla te la dà precisa precisa sul piede, pulita e via dicendo. Cambia la cosa. I compagni rendono meglio. Lui non è un esterno e basta. PER ME Lionel Messi è un libero, a tutto campo. Imposta, si inventa da solo i gol, fa assist a raffica e via dicendo.

Non sussiste nemmeno il paragone con CR7. Il portoghese è anch'esso un fenomeno che adoro, ma lui ha realmente bisogno della squadra per rendere al meglio. Cosa di cui Messi non ha bisogno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Rispetto la tua opinione [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION], ma secondo me l'hai fatta fuori dal vaso.
> Affermare che tutto il Barcellona giochi per Messi è un eresia. Qua l'opinione personale non c'entra assolutamente nulla. Si parla di dati chiari, di partite, di come gioca il Barcellona e via dicendo. E' l'esatto contrario. E' proprio Lionel Messi che gioca per tutto il Barca e non il contrario. Ora ti do' le prove, che sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.
> 
> Partiamo da Iniesta: Grandissimo centrocampista, favoloso e tutto quello che vuoi. Vale un unghia di Leo. Se tu guardi il numero degli assist a fine stagione, noterai che Leo fa il triplo degli assist in più rispetto a Iniesta. Non mi credi? Ti riporto i dati. Non parliamo dei gol, sarebbe come sparare sulla croce rossa. Per assurdo gioca di più Leo per la squadra che Iniesta. Ma diciamolo chiaro, Messi è il calciatore che gioca più per la squadra di tutti. Pure più del portiere.
> ...



la penso l esatto contrario di come la pensi tu però accetto lo stesso..vero che Messi l anno scorso rispetto agli anni passati si è messo totalmente a disposizione del barca ma vero anche che il barca per farlo rendere al meglio si è messo a disposizione sua, l anno scorso nelle partite più importanti appena messi alzava il braccio pure che la palla si trovasse dall altro lato del campo gli arrivava in due secondi in automatico..secondo me è più messi che ha bisogno che la squadra giochi per lui che CR7 che invece si adatta a vari modi di giocare proprio perché è più completo, può sfruttare la sua fisicità che invece messi non ha, in sostanza io penso che ronaldo lo può servire pure Nocerino o anche con un cross dal fondo di Pasqual ed è decisivo, messi invece ha bisogno per forza del gioco di iniesta rakitic, ha bisogno che la palla gli arrivi pulita. ..Messi alla roma col gioco di de rossi pjanic naingolann sarebbe devastante come al barca..


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la penso l esatto contrario di come la pensi tu però accetto lo stesso..vero che Messi l anno scorso rispetto agli anni passati si è messo totalmente a disposizione del barca ma vero anche che il barca per farlo rendere al meglio si è messo a disposizione sua, l anno scorso nelle partite più importanti appena messi alzava il braccio pure che la palla si trovasse dall altro lato del campo gli arrivava in due secondi in automatico..secondo me è più messi che ha bisogno che la squadra giochi per lui che CR7 che invece si adatta a vari modi di giocare proprio perché è più completo, può sfruttare la sua fisicità che invece messi non ha, in sostanza io penso che ronaldo lo può servire pure Nocerino o anche con un cross dal fondo di Pasqual ed è decisivo, messi invece ha bisogno per forza del gioco di iniesta rakitic, ha bisogno che la palla gli arrivi pulita. ..Messi alla roma col gioco di de rossi pjanic naingolann sarebbe devastante come al barca..



Messi è da sempre che è a disposizione della squadra. Ti basta vedere il numero di Assist che fa ogni anno. E' chiaro che ogni squadra ha il suo faro e Messi è il faro del Barcellona. Come lo è Cristiano Ronaldo nel Real Madrid. Come hai detto la pensiamo in maniera totalmente opposta. Io son sicuro che Messi farebbe la differenza pure col nostro disastroso centrocampo alle spalle. Ma anche con quello della Sampdoria eh. Ovviamente penso che la differenza la farebbe pure CR7, ci mancherebbe altro. 
Ma per me l'Argentino è un libero, termine che ormai non viene più usato nel calcio moderno, ma lui gioca cosi. Svaria su tutto il campo. Serve i compagni con Cross dalle fasce, dalla trequarti, dal centro e via dicendo. La maggior parte dei gol che fa Messi sono costruiti da se, dalla sua classe. Quante volte salta 3 avversari di fila prima di segnare? Ronaldo invece viene sempre imbeccato dal compagno. Il Portoghese per me è un finalizzatore straordinario, Messi è più completo a mio modo di vedere le cose. Non avrà il fisico di Cristiano Ronaldo, ma ha tutto il resto. Ricordiamoci che Messi nonostante la sua statura non è facile da buttare a terra, ma soprattutto ha già ampiamente dimostrato in carriera di saper ridicolizzare i centrali più forti del mondo, nonostante la sua fisicità. 
Quando sei cosi tecnico come Messi il fisico non conta quasi nulla. Ricordati che la tecnica sopraffina come quella di Leo vincerà sempre contro la forza bruta. Sempre.

P.S: Ovviamente questo è solo il mio pensiero eh


----------



## Snake (26 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Settembre 2015)

Non c'è niente da pensare comunque, non esistono opinioni, chi dice che il Barcellona gioca per Messi e non Messi per il Barcellona afferma semplicemente il falso distorcendo la realtà. Superdinho mi dispiace ma mi fai capire che tu non hai mai visto giocare il Barcellona e non c'entrano nulla le opinioni, è come venirmi a dire che il sole è blu, uguale.


----------

